# boat sunk at the Flower Gardens



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

I head a boat sunk at FG this morning, does any one have any word about what happened?


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope they get home safely


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

31 Fountain ..


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

did the crew get picked up or are they swimming?


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Buddy e-mailed me this earlier...don't know who sank for sure.

http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007/1686151/Good-Samaritans-rescue-4-from-capsized-boat


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, glad they got home safe

anything can happen out there


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad that they are ok. Thank you to the crew of the BLACK JACK. Thank you Coast Guard.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank God, the Coast Guard and the crew of the Blackjack. Would be interesting to know the particulars.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good job Black Jack!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

The Black Jack is a commercial fishing boat that was working around Tequila and the Hilltops this past summer. We caught bait from their stern one night while they were tied up to Tequila. They were nice guys and we maintained contact with them throughout the day while fishing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Think we fished by Black Jack Saturday few miles north of the flower gardens. Glad they are safe. Kudos to the crew of Black Jack.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Kudos to the captain of the Blackjack


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

Great job Blackjack and Coast Guard!!!!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

makoclay said:


> The Black Jack is a commercial fishing boat that was working around Tequila and the Hilltops this past summer. We caught bait from their stern one night while they were tied up to Tequila. They were nice guys and we maintained contact with them throughout the day while fishing.


Pretty sure they dock at Pier 19 in galveston. Kudos to the captain and crew.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Glad they are safe and props to the crew of The Black Jack!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Funny how some people hate commercial fishermen until they need help..
Just saying! Sure there just doing there job!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Any more details? The weather wan't particularly rought for a 31 footer. Any idea what went wrong? Did it actually sink?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

papotanic36 said:


> Funny how some people hate commercial fishermen until they need help..
> Just saying! Sure there just doing there job!


True, but if the shoe is on the other foot Id save the crew of the Black Jack as well whether I like them or not


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I heard something clogged bilge pump. Glad everyone made it home safe. Bravo Zulu Black Jack.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Any new info on the boat/owner?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

makoclay said:


> The Black Jack is a commercial fishing boat that was working around Tequila and the Hilltops this past summer. We caught bait from their stern one night while they were tied up to Tequila. They were nice guys and we maintained contact with them throughout the day while fishing.


those comm fishermen aint so bad after all.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Short story on local news (13) website. I had posted a similar thread when I didn't see this one. Sorry. Kudos Blackjack!!!

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8962638


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That was Buddy Guindon on _Black Jack_. He has a fish market in Galveston, or did a couple of years ago anyway. This article in the Houston Chronicle mentions his son Hans skippering another vessel that was also out there? They must be long-lining, this time of year. Or after deepwater grouper. Buddy used to longline tuna, and one year got smacked in the face when 400-pound line broke. They sewed his lower lip back on with 20-pound mono line and started slowly back to Galveston. He's a tough dude but a nice guy. Back when there were 1,000 pound trip limits on snapper in the early 1990s, he fished out of POC in winter, regardless of the weather. Twelve-foot seas, no problem. They'd unload at Clark's commercial icehouse and turn right back around, head offshore day after day, nothing stopped them. Last time I saw what must have been Hans, he was a little baby at the Freeport kingfish tournament. Buddy came in second. The newspaper guy wanted our picture. So we traded, I held up Hans and Buddy held up my first-place check while the cameras clicked.

I'm guessing the Fountain that sank was out there trying to find winter wahoo around the Gardens. 
http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...at-rescues-4-from-stricken-vessel-4211476.php


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Just re-read the article. Sounds like Hans was out there and did the rescue, Buddy is the _owner_ of Blackjack.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

That is the second time in 2 years that Buddy has saved someone offshore, well done Buddy and the crew of the black jack


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like a sunrise rescue. I'm guessing the Fountain took on water overnight, the crew woke up and found it, and it was too late.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

buddy lost a fishing boat out there that got bashed up agin a rig himself years ago in rough weather and they climbed up on the rig till i think cg came, couple days later we found one of the ice chest floating with red snapper soldiered full up, no ice,lol but we kept the chest. he also use to own streaters bar before katies where the mosquito cafe is now, also a friend left me a message sunday morning saying they had about 18 hoos to 80 lbs. sat, i think they were at the fg


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

It was Hans and Buddy is the LARGEST quotta holder in this part of the Gulf.
And one heck of a nice guy.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Since you mentioned it, I believe Michael Miglini is the LARGEST quota holder in the Gulf, through controlling the myriad of corporations to which the quota is allotted. He portrays himself however, as the executive director of the Charter Fisherman's Association, as a recreational charter captain pushing for recreational catch shares/IFQ intersector trading.

Kudos to the Blackjack for rescuing those guys.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

The last line of that article cracked me up

Buddy Guindon said he spoke by telephone with the wife of the capsized boat's owner. "She seemed to be more concerned about the dog than the husband," he said.

Glad everyone made it back safe...including the dog.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

has anyone heard why they were taking on enough water to need their bilge pumps?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like the Fountain has been found, floating upside down in a High Island block. A crewboat has a line on it. It could probably be towed in upside down by a tow vessel, though that would be slow going with that t-top underwater. Been there, done that. Towed an upside down 26 Mako barely 10 miles all night.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Sounds like the Fountain has been found, floating upside down in a High Island block. A crewboat has a line on it. It could probably be towed in upside down by a tow vessel, though that would be slow going with that t-top underwater. Been there, done that. Towed an upside down 26 Mako barely 10 miles all night.


i guess theres really not a way to flip a boat back upright out there short of a barge and crane. man, that would take a week to tow back in:cheers:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> i guess theres really not a way to flip a boat back upright out there short of a barge and crane. man, that would take a week to tow back in:cheers:


Seen tow boats on TV with enough power and speed pull an upside down Center Console upright before. They would pull it like a bat out of hell until they could beach it.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

How does that work? Are they required by law to tow it back, or maybe by insurance? It seems like a tow of a potentially totaled boat would be a waste of money, but maybe you cant just leave it drifting upside down? 

Just wondering how the logistics work out.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

It's a hazard floating out there, not sure how it works. Maybe they can sink it within 9 miles and save the coordinates for a snapper hole...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Yams said:


> How does that work? Are they required by law to tow it back, or maybe by insurance? It seems like a tow of a potentially totaled boat would be a waste of money, but maybe you cant just leave it drifting upside down?
> 
> Just wondering how the logistics work out.


Law of Salvage should take over.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_salvage


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Last I heard the boat was outside its insurance policy range of 75 miles offshore. Sad, but a recovery would be out of pocket by vessel owner and I don't think theres much salvage value in the vessel, not for the crew boat companies sake.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Billy said:


> Last I heard the boat was outside its insurance policy range of 75 miles offshore. Sad, but a recovery would be out of pocket by vessel owner and I don't think theres much salvage value in the vessel, not for the crew boat companies sake.


that sucks, hard to understand how a boat like that had such limited coverage. Would like to know what happened, do not want it to happen to me.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

I wonder what the crew boat plans to do with it when close to shore?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yep*



Jolly Roger said:


> Seen tow boats on TV with enough power and speed pull an upside down Center Console upright before. They would pull it like a bat out of hell until they could beach it.


I saw that also, but I don't think that boat was as big.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Well done Buddy and the crew of the Black Jack..


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> I saw that also, but I don't think that boat was as big.


Agree, but think the crew boat that found the overturned hull would not have any problem dragging it upright. They could have pulled the drain plug and got a lot of the water out of it. Unless there was a major hull damage, might have been able to float it long enough for an overhead crane to sit it on the crew boat's deck.

Of course good chance it was a company's boat and they were only getting it out the way so not to be a navigation hazard.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a good reminder to check your Ins coverage. Get with Brice/Outcast, one of the things he asked me when binding my policy was how far offshore do you fish.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Capt. Billy said:


> Last I heard the boat was outside its insurance policy range of 75 miles offshore. Sad, but a recovery would be out of pocket by vessel owner and I don't think theres much salvage value in the vessel, not for the crew boat companies sake.


Oh wow, so that means outside of 75 miles, the boat is basically uninsured?

That hurts.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Hard to flip a CC with t-top back upright. We tried that for the better part of a night, off Galveston. Even had a jackup barge (with huge propellers) and a 34-Luhrs pulling at the same time. Someone dove underwater and tied a rope amidship on the other side, that didn't work. So we towed it 10 miles all night, me in a 20-foot Wellcraft, and the Luhrs. It took two boats to tow the Mako straight, or it would veer off course. The t-top was bent over, maybe that made it veer. Arrived Galveston Yacht Basin at 8 a.m. and they righted the Mako using a forklift, somehow. By then I'd gone home. They had those twin Yamaha 200s running by the next day, and those motors won tournaments the following two years. They were '89 model Yammies. Insurance company went after the Vietnamese shrimper who ran down the Mako (while at anchor) but it was hard to track down who owned the shrimpboat. It seemed the matriarch of the family (mama-san) held all the money and they didn't worry about marine insurance or liability.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> Hard to flip a CC with t-top back upright. We tried that for the better part of a night, off Galveston. Even had a jackup barge (with huge propellers) and a 34-Luhrs pulling at the same time. Someone dove underwater and tied a rope amidship on the other side, that didn't work. So we towed it 10 miles all night, me in a 20-foot Wellcraft, and the Luhrs. It took two boats to tow the Mako straight, or it would veer off course. The t-top was bent over, maybe that made it veer. Arrived Galveston Yacht Basin at 8 a.m. and they righted the Mako using a forklift, somehow. By then I'd gone home. They had those twin Yamaha 200s running by the next day, and those motors won tournaments the following two years. They were '89 model Yammies. Insurance company went after the Vietnamese shrimper who ran down the Mako (while at anchor) but it was hard to track down who owned the shrimpboat. It seemed the matriarch of the family (mama-san) held all the money and they didn't worry about marine insurance or liability.


Wow! Interesting story. There is a way to overturn a capsized vessel but the conditions have to be right and it may require two vessels, but we do it 5-6 times a year. A 31ft Fountain shouldn't be too hard with two boats. I'd like the opportunity to try it, a few of our new guys need to see it done.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That's a tough one. If it was calm enough, maybe inflate four bags at all four corners of the boat, and then pump out the boat?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I think tie onto all 4 cleats, 2ropes go over, other boat on the other side go under to the opposite sides. Sounds easy huh, Id like to see it as well


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> That's a tough one. If it was calm enough, maybe inflate four bags at all four corners of the boat, and then pump out the boat?


a boat with 4 corners is called a barge.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> I think tie onto all 4 cleats, 2ropes go over, other boat on the other side go under to the opposite sides. Sounds easy huh, Id like to see it as well


Guys on TV did it with one rope, pulled a 23-26'ish CC up on plane with a RIB twin engine. Pulled it fast as they could until the boat rolled over right side up.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

I for one hope the boat is salvaged or the Coast Guard requires the 'wreck' to be sunk. Sure don't need another 'hazard to navigation' floating around out in the gulf.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

So is the crew boat towing it in? Are there any companies currently on our texas coast that would do a salvage run in this case? Just curious. Light bulbs are turning on.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

If you can even find the boat and get it in a condition to tow, yes you can make money off salvaging. the Coast Guard has paperwork to fill out and stuff, to lay a "salvage claim" on another vessel. I should think a Fountain or whatever nice offshore vessel, even which two submerged motors, would be worth a pretty penny. So if you tow the boat back to port, you do have a reasonable claim for extra fuel and manpower. How much would Sea Tow charge for that? Heck you could even end up with the whole boat and title if things work out.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

bluewateraggie said:


> So is the crew boat towing it in? Are there any companies currently on our texas coast that would do a salvage run in this case? Just curious. Light bulbs are turning on.


It's a highly competitive biz in Florida.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> It's a highly competitive biz in Florida.


Saw a reality show on exactly that. It seems i have read more complaints than anything about the texas companies that claim to "tow" or assist with on the water boat problems.

Not necessarily looking to claim an entire boat from someone who got a bad lesson taught from not having the right insurance, but if i can establish a service to earn an honest living and keep my friends and fellow fisherman fishing and safe, I cant see why we wouldnt start up that business. Just need the right boat, fuel, and knowledgable man power to assist me so I can remain safe. Im gonna have to do some serious research on this one.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

bluewateraggie said:


> Saw a reality show on exactly that. It seems i have read more complaints than anything about the texas companies that claim to "tow" or assist with on the water boat problems.
> 
> Not necessarily looking to claim an entire boat from someone who got a bad lesson taught from not having the right insurance, but if i can establish a service to earn an honest living and keep my friends and fellow fisherman fishing and safe, I cant see why we wouldnt start up that business. Just need the right boat, fuel, and knowledgable man power to assist me so I can remain safe. Im gonna have to do some serious research on this one.


Speaking of the right kind of boat and the know how....Scroll down on their page and you'll see them flipping over a capsized boat.

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Sea-Tow-Ft-Lauderdale/115023481841434

Bluewateraggie, I welcome you to our industry and if this is something you would like to pursue, give me a call there are several opportunities on the TX coast to open a Sea Tow Franchise.

I do have to admit that it hurts to hear that all you read is complaints about the TX companies. I hope that if you ever require assistance on the water that you choose Sea Tow and we can provide exceptional service.


----------



## Mr A/C (Jul 15, 2011)

I am a Seatow member. I have used the service several times now, and never been disappointed. (I really need to consider newer boats and find better mechanics) As far as I know, there are no limits to the range. If it is outside Seatow's range, they send the Coast Guard and cover the bill. At least that is how it was explained to me when I signed up. I am 100% convinced that the Seatow membership is more than well worth the investment. I paid the extra 10 bucks (I think that is the amount) for the gold membership that provides roadside assistance for my vehicle and trailer while I am transporting. Just last week, I called for assistance because I blew out a hub on my way out to the ramp. I didn't sweat it and went fishing. I just called the service once I regained cell service on my way back in, and they met me @ the ramp with a wrecker to get me on my way. 

Great service!


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

I righted a tri hull floating in Galveston bay once. When I happened upon it not much more than the bow eye was above water. I tied stern eyes to stern eyes with 2 ropes. On my boat I threaded through my stern eyes and made fast to my stern cleats. I tied a third line to the scow's bow eye. I left just a hair of slack in the bow eye rope and secured the other end to my stern. I was pulling with a Marlin 28 with two 250s. I got going as fast as I could, which wasn't much, and when I got going with as much steam as I could I cut both stern lines loose at the same time. The scow's stern dropped as the line tied to the bow eye pulled tight, the bow swung over the top, and flipped it pretty as a picture. Enough water drained out in the process so that when the boat flipped over it was upright and floating. Heavy but floating. From there we were able to tow it to shore.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

During Ike the TP&W folks told me Texas has no salvage rights laws. Not sure what agency has authority in this case but they wouldn't let me salvage an abandoned jon boat that I picked up off of 146. And the owner never wrote me back, so it was a waste.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Once you flip a boat you have to have enough speed too drain the water out of the boat. Then you got to get a pump in the boat to get the water out of the hull. Not as easy as some think.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Capt. Billy said:


> Speaking of the right kind of boat and the know how....Scroll down on their page and you'll see them flipping over a capsized boat.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Sea-Tow-Ft-Lauderdale/115023481841434
> 
> ...


I personally have never had that experience and hope i am doing all i can to not have to, but we all no anything can happen on the big pond. I mean no disrespect in my comment. I can only comment on what I have read on this and one other forum. I would love to get into that line of business. I have other ideas on expanding it like an on the water mechanic and extra parts. Just havent finished researching it and getting all the facts for that line of business.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Mr A/C said:


> I am a Seatow member. I have used the service several times now, and never been disappointed. (I really need to consider newer boats and find better mechanics) As far as I know, there are no limits to the range. If it is outside Seatow's range, they send the Coast Guard and cover the bill. At least that is how it was explained to me when I signed up. I am 100% convinced that the Seatow membership is more than well worth the investment. I paid the extra 10 bucks (I think that is the amount) for the gold membership that provides roadside assistance for my vehicle and trailer while I am transporting. Just last week, I called for assistance because I blew out a hub on my way out to the ramp. I didn't sweat it and went fishing. I just called the service once I regained cell service on my way back in, and they met me @ the ramp with a wrecker to get me on my way.
> 
> Great service!


I would think it would be a great service. Wish more would post avout their positive experiences so we could all get a feeling for what is offered by each company. Ive just read where boaters were told they were out to far or it was to rough or no boata available to help. I cant see offering a service like this and giving any of those excuses unless ypu have several boats down at the same time, which i am sure can happen in the summer months when the winds are down and hundreds of boats are fishing.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

They can't put themselves in danger I am sure.


You only hear bad experiences but bad experiences don't keep them in business.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

They told you they pay the coast guard?


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

bluewateraggie said:


> I would think it would be a great service. Wish more would post avout their positive experiences so we could all get a feeling for what is offered by each company. Ive just read where boaters were told they were out to far or it was to rough or no boata available to help. I cant see offering a service like this and giving any of those excuses unless ypu have several boats down at the same time, which i am sure can happen in the summer months when the winds are down and hundreds of boats are fishing.


Capt. Billy with Sea Tow is the only way to go. Only used him once but it was well worth the money for the service. A tow in from any distance offshore is not cheap. Capt. Billy and his people are 100% pro's and will be the only company I will use.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Has the owner been id'd??


----------

